# Boot from a FreeBSD 9 CD, network configuration



## antolap (Apr 26, 2012)

If I boot from CD-ROM (using a freebsd9 FreeBSD 9 CD), I can go to shell. I can configure the  network interface, I can set the IP address, netmask, gateway, I can ping the local machine, internet machine (by IP address), but I don't understand how to set the DNS nameserver. I can't modify /etc/resolv.conff because it's read-only.

*I*s there a way to set DNS without having to mount a local partition?

*T*hanks.


----------



## da1 (Apr 28, 2012)

If you do a [CMD=""]ls -la /etc/resolv.conf[/CMD] you will notice that /etc/resolv.conf is actually a link to /tmp/bsdinstall_etc/resolv.conf. So, to get your DNS up and running you need to populate the /tmp/bsdinstall_etc/resolv.conf file.

PS: the /tmp/bsdinstall_etc dir doesn't exist by default. You should create it


----------



## antolap (Apr 29, 2012)

*O*k*,* it works!
*M*any thanks*.*


----------

